# eye discharge



## AbbyQuiet (Jun 3, 2011)

so i've been kind of watching and gathering questions lately. i was getting ready to give lily a bath today so i was brushing her hair, and clipping the hair on her face short (which i usually do, because she has tearing around there) and i noticed it had a tiny bit of green discharge stuff around there, i thought it was pretty odd but wasn't sure what it was. so after her bath and she's all clean and dried off and good to go i notice she's got more green stuff. i made sure to clean her face really good so it's not the same stuff. i started to get really concerned. after about an hour, her face is all wet again, looking very pink and moist. and small amounts of green stuff coming out in the same place. i am going to call the vet tomorrow, but am wondering if maybe i got some of the shampoo in her eyes, and that's why it was all wet. should i put eye drops in there? what do you guys think? and then thinking back over the past few days, her poop has been rather moist, and she pooped in the kitchen when we left her for a short period of time. it was after i mixed in a tiny bit of new food into her bowl, so that could have been it. it just seems like there are so many factors in here to tell what's going on for sure. i would really appreciate your thoughts :blink::mellow: thank you so much!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know what kind of eye drops you may be thinking of using, but I would suggest just cleaning the area around the eyes with plain water on a clean tissue or cotton puff and drying that off well and not putting anything in the eye itself. To me, green discharge sounds like infection that you should see a vet about a.s.a.p.--or at the very least call the vet about!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I agree with Margaret. Good luck to you and baby girl Lily.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a vet visit is needed. In some cases drops ( or the wrong kind) can make matters worse. It may be a case of conjunctivitis in which case and antibiotic drop/ointment is needed. 
A vet needs to see if there is any injury to the cornea so please call and have them check it out. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## AbbyQuiet (Jun 3, 2011)

i just called the vet, she's got an appointment this evening.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Conjunctivitis uses one type of med where a scratch or abrasion will use another. I'm glad you have a vet appt. today. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you're getting Lilly into the vet. Let us know what he/she says. Good luck and I'm glad you caught it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How did it go at the vet?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in for an update... Hope all is Ok and it's an easy fix.


----------

